# Do you ever hot-peel cold-peel vinyl?



## JimmieD (Jan 14, 2008)

Has anyone else ever tried hot-peeling cold-peel vinyl?

I have been using cold-peel vinyl but I got some samples of Siser's easy weed which is a hot-peel vinyl. Anyway, after using the easy weed I really liked the hot-peel due to the fact that it doesn't stretch the vinyl and allows for easy registration of subsequent layers of vinyl. Anyway, I decided to experiment and hot-peel my cold-peel vinyl. It seems to have behaved exactly the same as the hot-peel stuff. The liner released cleanly from the design and there is no indication of the design not being firmly attached to the shirt. I washed and dried it as well and it did great.

The only real difference I can see from doing a hot-peel and a cold-peel is that with the hot-peel the vinyl seems to be a bit more matte in appearance.

Any thoughts? Am I likely to run into problems down the line? BTW...my cold-peel vinyl is hp-v from heatpressvinyl.com.

JimmieD


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Actually if I remember correctly Thermoflex Plus instructions say to peel cold but I almost always peel it hot (pink seems to peel better cold). I don't see where it would hurt to peel it hot if it releases good.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Most cold-peel vinyl can peel when warm, or even still a bit hot. Does not have to be ice-cold.


----------



## JimmieD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks guys...I appreciate the responses. This is very helpful.

JimmieD


----------

